

Don't drive your Nissan Leaf too much - ChuckMcM
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/429330/dont-drive-your-nissan-leaf-too-much/

======
ChuckMcM
Battery fade is an interesting issue, that its this pronounced in the Leaf is
not a good sign. The nature of 'commute' cars with short trips and repeated
recharging might exacerbate the issue.

